# Overnight camping at phantasialand



## philanddebbie (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anybody know if there is an aire/stelaplatz at phantasialand in germany please ?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

This is the nearest on the MHF database:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1338


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

philanddebbie said:


> Does anybody know if there is an aire/stelaplatz at phantasialand in germany please ?


Yes, they have their own stellplatz....

http://www.phantasialand.de/en/hotels-restaurants/more-accommodations/caravaning

Pete


----------

